# Sick To Death Of People Wasting Time



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 19, 2017)

If u can't afford them don't waste people's time. Watch out if your advertising reps for a number ending in ( 111 ) he's wasted my time twice and convinced a mate of mine to drive 2 hours to drop off some reps. And didnt front. Posted me pics of reps he wanted to trade. Both off International web sites. I always check any pics now on the Internet. F--k me if your not going to buy don't enquire. I won't post the full number. But he trolls rdu and Gumtree. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 20, 2017)

It's not just limited to reptiles either. When we moved last year, we sold some furniture that we didn't need (won't give it to "charity", but that's another story). I lost count of the times people would ask for more photos, measurements, etc. And then either not reply or try and lowball. In the end, those that didn't reply got a message from me.


----------

